# GLOCK advice please!!!



## Rsmale1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi everyone. First, thank you for allowing me to join this group. I have a super clean all original GLOCK 17 GEN 1 with the original Tupperware box and 2- original mags (17 rounds). All the paperwork (unopened), and cleaning rods. Ed at GLOCK confirmed it was one of the first 3000 G17's imported to the US. Everything matches and is really clean, especially for a 30+ year old gun. The serial number is AX 10x and has all the Austrian markings. The mags are the one with zero markings on them. 
I was wondering do I have something that should be held onto and kept for my boy or is the value any greater due to the rarity??? Any feedback on value or what you think is greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

My Gen1 is alive and well and still going strong! I have rebuilt it 2 times and replaced the barrel once. My nephew carries on duty as a TX deputy sheriff! Hmmm....I'd keep that sucker too!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Someday...
Someday, your pistol will finally have become valuable.
The real question is: "Will it become valuable during my, my child's, or my grandchild's lifetime?"

I suggest that the answer to that question is a resounding "Maybe."


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I would definitely hold onto it and hope your son would get to use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Some of the Glock Gen1 G17 models have started to appreciate sharply, as more people become interested in collecting Glocks. 
It helps the value a lot if you have the box, manual, and all accessories.

Head over to Gunbroker dot com and run a search for G17 Gen1, see what you find.
I recently saw a G17 Gen1 over there for $800.
I'll note that a few G17L longslide models have sold from $1500 on up in the last year or so.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Steve you ole rascal I'll still have my Gen1 17 anyhow! I just shoot everthang I own & have fun along the way! Good Shootin, Steve!


----------



## bpatzer91 (Aug 10, 2017)

If you are interested in selling let me know. Can text at 314-280-1869 or call if you want.
Depending on condition I would make it worth your while.


----------

